# Annatar: In your mind's eye



## CirdanLinweilin (Jul 23, 2022)

Hi all, I thought this would be a fun post.


In your mind's eye, what did you grow up visualizing Sauron's fair form as? I saw him as particularly tall, handsome in an ethereal way, but still masculine. Commanding and with a regal stature.

How about you all?

CL


----------



## Berzelmayr (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jul 23, 2022)

Berzelmayr said:


>


I can definitely see that!


CL


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 24, 2022)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Hi all, I thought this would be a fun post.
> 
> 
> In your mind's eye, what did you grow up visualizing Sauron's fair form as? I saw him as particularly tall, handsome in an ethereal way, but still masculine. Commanding and with a regal stature.
> ...


I always thought of him as stark and tall. His hair cast upon his shoulders, his dark figure eclipsing the light that shone out from behind him. On his neck he would have borne an amulet of some Evil, and yet with it's cunning disguise none would see it. I imagined him sitting rather deviously, his keen eyes fixed upon the direction of Angband, or perhaps into the East. What was most distinctly constructed however, was his face. His eyes were of a red-orange, burning with the fire within him. His face bore the expression of a deep malicious thought, and his eyes straying in a blank stare. 

Perhaps a bit of a long description, but I just could not resist.


----------



## Berzelmayr (Jul 24, 2022)

Here is an interesting take: Annatar portrayed in an medieval style of art


----------



## d4rk3lf (Jul 24, 2022)

Perhaps, maybe something like this: 



https://i.pinimg.com/originals/0c/6b/cc/0c6bccb76a8f22c30f664a7189f6bafb.jpg


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 24, 2022)

__


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jul 24, 2022)

Some interesting responses above. I love that we all picture him very differently.

I see him as tall, very blond, very fair - in both senses of the word. An androgynous appearance.
Preferred casting choice? Tilda Swinton would smash it: as an actress she has an amazing range.



It would be interesting to discuss how we see the other main characters of the First and Second Ages (before Amazon forces their choices on us).


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 24, 2022)

Berzelmayr said:


> Here is an interesting take: Annatar portrayed in an medieval style of art


That is a unique portrayal. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jul 24, 2022)

Berzelmayr said:


> Here is an interesting take: Annatar portrayed in an medieval style of art


Very interesting, thanks for sharing.

CL


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 24, 2022)

Or more accurately:


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Jul 24, 2022)

Sauron:
"In his earlier incarnation he was able to veil his power (as Gandalf did) and could appear as a commanding figure of great strength of body and supremely royal demeanour and countenance."
Letter 246


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jul 24, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Or more accurately:
> View attachment 14621


He looks like Captain Hook!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Annatar (Jul 24, 2022)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> In your mind's eye, what did you grow up visualizing Sauron's fair form as?


Just look at my avatar.
I had to hold still for a very long time until this beautiful painting of mine was completed. I murdered the artist afterwards, of course, and claimed myself as the creator of the portrait. Since I am the Lord of Gifts, I can do that, of course.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 24, 2022)

Annatar said:


> Just look at my avatar.
> I had to hold still for a very long time until this beautiful painting of mine was completed. I murdered the artist afterwards, of course, and claimed myself as the creator of the portrait. Since I am the Lord of Gifts, I can do that, of course.


_Sad indeed I find your words. For beauty is not so easily achieved, and the utter mockery of fairness as a guise of Evil is only too great an offense to the Mighty Illuvatar._


----------



## Annatar (Jul 24, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Sad indeed I find your words. For beauty is not so easily achieved, and the utter mockery of fairness as a guise of Evil is only too great an offense to the Mighty Illuvatar.


By the way, I'm still looking for a few good stonemasons who could chisel me an effigy. So if you should know someone with talent - you have my number...


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jul 24, 2022)

*watches with a tub of popcorn*

CL


----------



## Annatar (Jul 24, 2022)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> *watches with a tub of popcorn*


Wrong. Annatar is not for your entertainment. You serve Annatar. So off you go back to the mines! And you'll be working overtime today.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 24, 2022)

Annatar said:


> By the way, I'm still looking for a few good stonemasons who could chisel me an effigy. So if you should know someone with talent - you have my number...


_Stonemasons? Do you know who indeed I am? 'Tis Elbereth Vala Varda who hails from the fair realm of Valinor. It is not in your place to demand such service._


----------



## Ent (Jul 24, 2022)

Hoom Hrum. The Enting is altogether scratching his bark over this one.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jul 24, 2022)

Annatar said:


> Wrong. Annatar is not for your entertainment. You serve Annatar. So off you go back to the mines! And you'll be working overtime today.


Kinda hard to take orders from a guy who’s been nothing but a darkened sprite for these past few ages of Middle-earth!


----------



## Annatar (Jul 24, 2022)

You are all the same bunch to me, no matter how arrogant you may appear. 😂 
You can make yourselves important as you like, in the end you will shine my shoes and be happy about it.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 25, 2022)

Annatar said:


> You are all the same bunch to me, no matter how arrogant you may appear. 😂
> You can make yourselves important as you like, in the end you will shine my shoes and be happy about it.


_I doubt such fate shall be wrought within us, whatsoever you do.. Yet Nauva i nauva._


----------



## Berzelmayr (Jul 25, 2022)

I tried out this ai site again (craiyon.com) and these were the best six attempts:


----------



## d4rk3lf (Jul 25, 2022)

Annatar said:


> I'm still looking for a few good stonemasons who could chisel me an effigy.


Well, I don't know about stonemasons, but I've heard some elves blacksmith in Eriador wanted to build some jewelry... necklaces... bracelets... rings... 
They are not very good, but they are cheap. 

Maybe something you should look into.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 25, 2022)

d4rk3lf said:


> Well, I don't know about stonemasons, but I've heard some elves blacksmith in Eriador wanted to build some jewelry... necklaces... bracelets... rings...
> They are not very good, but they are cheap.
> 
> Maybe something you should look into.


Why would you subject the Children of Illuvatar to such meaningless toil? Sad indeed are the days in which one of the Moriquendi may turn over there own kin to the fates of service under the Dark-lord. This grieves me.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 13, 2022)

Annatar said:


> You can make yourselves important as you like, in the end you will shine my shoes and be happy about it.
> Wrong. Annatar is not for your entertainment. You serve Annatar. So off you go back to the mines! And you'll be working overtime today.


_"None shalt serve thee, and thus thou shalt fall in due Time. What power dost thou think thou hast to demand an innocent Eruhin to the confines of meaningless labour that is against their Will? For Time is only a Moment, and thus if such Moments pass swiftly into the fading Past and are lost e'ermore, ne'er shalt thou have a single servant in thy hand! For the Grace of the Valar hath been lost from thy féa, and the Light of the Stars of Elbereth shall be beyond thy reach! The Waters of Ulmo shalt sweep thee away till naught is left of thy fair disguise, and the Winds of Manwe pierce through e'en the deepest dungeons of Angband and Mordor, so that none be left of Darkness, and all be consumed in utter Light! The Ninth Arata of Arda hath spoken!"_​
(Take no offence with this - as I don't think you would - it's just a little Prophecy of mine, and of course, just remaining in-character, as you did. But do be careful of Elbereth, for you fear her name, and I am on her side. On another note, you might as well take heed of that Prophecy, for Time moves onwards e'ermore...  )



CirdanLinweilin said:


> Kinda hard to take orders from a guy who’s been nothing but a darkened sprite for these past few ages of Middle-earth!


Well, was my Prophecy accurate? I'd say it would be...

_Remain with Elbereth and I, and flee from him! Remain e'ermore in the Grace and Bliss of Valinor!_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 13, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> _Stonemasons? Do you know who indeed I am? 'Tis Elbereth Vala Varda who hails from the fair realm of Valinor. It is not in your place to demand such service._


_Indeed. As the Ninth Arata of Arda, I fully uphold this.

And, truly, I wonder of why I start making Prophecies *after* my bond with Námo hath been sundered..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 13, 2022)

Vilisse said:


> _And, truly, I wonder of why I start making Prophecies *after* my bond with Námo hath been sundered..._


_As do I._


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 13, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 14975


How do you know that he's a king?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 13, 2022)

He was given a sword by some bint in a lake, as I recall.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Aug 13, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> He was given a sword by some bint in a lake, as I recall.


And he didn't have 💩 all over him?


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Aug 13, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> He was given a sword by some bint in a lake, as I recall.


Just because some watery tart gave him a sword is no basis for a system of government. 

CL


----------



## Annatar Lord Of Gifts (Aug 13, 2022)

Someone who looks as good as me. LOL


----------



## Berzelmayr (Aug 29, 2022)

Here is someone cosplaying as Annatar:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551622776389238787


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Sep 27, 2022)

Here's some art of Annatar I found on Facebook today.

CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 27, 2022)

Seems like those eyes would be a giveaway. 😄


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Sep 27, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Seems like those eyes would be a giveaway. 😄


What about the Eye medallions bandied about? XD


CL


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 28, 2022)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> View attachment 16066
> 
> 
> Here's some art of Annatar I found on Facebook today.
> ...


Seems to me someone knows that Annatar / Sauron / Thu was once a cat named Tevildo ...


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

I would hardly call that a 'fair form' CL. However, they may have been trying to imply that he could not appear fair and mask the Evil within him. If so, I suppose I am here for it.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 28, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> Seems to me someone knows that Annatar / Sauron / Thu was once a cat named Tevildo ...


Yeah, IIRC, before he was a Ring-maker, he dabbled in wine.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 28, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Yeah, IIRC, before he was a Ring-maker, he dabbled in wine.
> View attachment 16078


The link to Tevildo escapes me ... 🤔


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 28, 2022)

Maybe I misremembered what form he took . . . 🤔


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 28, 2022)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Hi all, I thought this would be a fun post.
> 
> 
> In your mind's eye, what did you grow up visualizing Sauron's fair form as? I saw him as particularly tall, handsome in an ethereal way, but still masculine. Commanding and with a regal stature.
> ...


Pretty much the two attached images. Kimberly consistently provides the best drawings.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Nov 6, 2022)

Here's another good art piece of Annatar. 



CL


----------



## Annatar (Nov 10, 2022)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Here's another good art piece of Annatar.


Yeah, that pretty much sums me up, but I look even more masculine in person.
Nowadays I also tend to wear pants and shorter hair, and an artificial beard... Also, my ears are less noticeable.
Well, fashion was better in the past, but you just keep up with the times...


----------

